
The Infinite Jukebox - cellover
http://labs.echonest.com/Uploader/index.html
======
brudgers
Here's the FAQ:
[http://labs.echonest.com/Uploader/faq.html](http://labs.echonest.com/Uploader/faq.html)

Here's music appropriate for testing databases:
[http://labs.echonest.com/Uploader/index.html?trid=TRORQWV137...](http://labs.echonest.com/Uploader/index.html?trid=TRORQWV13762CDDF4C)

------
bonobo3000
So awesome! I had no idea there was an API to analyze songs, this is really
cool. Is the source for this available anywhere?

